# Citrus Picker



## Seefutlung (Apr 24, 2007)

Taken a while back ... I just wanted to share:
Gary


----------



## JohnMF (May 20, 2008)

I love seeing your shots Seefut.

What's the story with this one?

don't know how it slipped through the net without any comments.


----------



## CanadianMe (May 20, 2008)

A stunning photo.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 20, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> I love seeing your shots Seefut.
> 
> What's the story with this one?
> 
> don't know how it slipped through the net without any comments.



Thanks John.  No real story.  I was in college driving around the foothills of Upland, Ca, when I chanced upon a group of citrus pickers by the road on the edge of an orchard.  I pulled over, hopped out and snapped a few.  It was a very cold morning.

Man, this was posted over a year ago ... lol.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (May 20, 2008)

CanadianMe said:


> A stunning photo.



Thank you Canadianme.  I've always felt compelled to look/stare at the eyes ... wondering how I would have felt if we were to trade places.

Gary


----------



## Roger (May 21, 2008)

excellent shot Gary, reminds me of photos of the great depression era.


----------



## CanadianMe (May 21, 2008)

It is a rare photo that captures a look so hauntingly genuine, yes you are right it does make you wonder. It is one of the rare photos I think is genuinely timeless. Reminds of works by Diane Arbus, Bruce Davidson, Walker Evans, etc. It holds up to what I consider the best photographs, just a timeless classic. When I see a photo such as yours, they make me curious to what happened to them, it provokes curiosity. A true test of a great photograph in my eyes.


----------



## danir (May 21, 2008)

Wonderful capture Gary.
And rightfully resurected thread.

Dani.


----------



## createnetwork (May 21, 2008)

I love it as well, great connection with the subject.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 21, 2008)

That's y'all ... that photo is pretty special to me.

Gary


----------



## JohnMF (May 21, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Thanks John.  No real story.  I was in college driving around the foothills of Upland, Ca, when I chanced upon a group of citrus pickers by the road on the edge of an orchard.  I pulled over, hopped out and snapped a few.  It was a very cold morning.
> 
> Man, this was posted over a year ago ... lol.
> 
> Gary



haha, i didn't even notice the date it was posted. I only went back a couple of pages...

btw, your personal website is a pleasure to browse. It has been bookmarked for future visits


----------



## Sidewinder (May 21, 2008)

Absolutley stunning shot - is all I can say about it!


----------



## Seefutlung (May 21, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> haha, i didn't even notice the date it was posted. I only went back a couple of pages...
> 
> btw, your personal website is a pleasure to browse. It has been bookmarked for future visits


 
Thanks, I appreciate the compliment.  Hey, if you ever make it to sunny California, let me know and we'll going shooting together.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (May 21, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> Absolutley stunning shot - is all I can say about it!


 
Thanks Sidewinder ... hows everything in Bavaria?

Gary


----------



## Sidewinder (May 21, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Thanks Sidewinder ... hows everything in Bavaria?
> 
> Gary



Haha, my homeland's pretty finde, I'd say! 
Ever been here?
If you go to Europe, Bavaria is THE highlight! 

Sebastian


----------



## Seefutlung (May 21, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> Haha, my homeland's pretty finde, I'd say!
> Ever been here?
> If you go to Europe, Bavaria is THE highlight!
> 
> Sebastian



I've been to Europe and Germany many times ... I lived in Paris for a short time.  I like you Bavarians much better than the average Parisian. I've even owned a few BMWs ... 

Ever been to California?

Gary


----------



## That One Guy (May 21, 2008)

very nice capture!! excellent post work :thumbup:


----------



## MissMia (May 21, 2008)

Stunning indeed! I love the whole feel of this shot.

Thank you for sharing your images.


----------



## KenCo (May 24, 2008)

Very nice shot....sorry can't really add to what has been said already.


----------

